

What not to buy on Black Friday: Windows 8 PCs and laptops - taytus
http://www.zdnet.com/what-not-to-buy-on-black-friday-windows-8-pcs-and-laptops-7000007557/

======
webwanderings
I am not a Win8 user. I was in a Sams Club the other day and saw it for the
first time. I can now really see why there's such a negativity against Win8.
Personally, it seems that Microsoft has just put a wrapper around Win7 and
have eliminated the Start button. Otherwise, it took a few clicks to get out
of the Apps wrapper to go back to the usual desktop where everything looks as
same as Windows 7.

It doesn't feel like any type of useful innovation at all.

------
romnempire
...whaaaat a neckbeard. really, what sane commentator says unequivocally to
not buy something because of (present, yes, and bothersome, yes) but niggling
issues that really don't interfere with the core functionalities of an
operating system?

------
JuDue
Ouch!

